# New Sigma 35mm f/1.4 for Canon getting awesome reviews



## dswatson83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I know lensrentals recently posted some awesome initial impressions of this lens and now another hands on that says awesome stuff. This is really shaping out to be possibly my next lens. The Canon 35mm f/1.4 is 14 years old and over $400 more and now that canon just took the cheaper 35mm, added IS to it, made it only an f/2, and priced it right along with the sigma at $850, I'm really considering the Sigma.

Check out this other hands on. You considering this lens? It sure looks nice and is built well too which is a good departure from what i'm used to from 3rd pary manufactures.
Sigma 35mm f/1.4 HSM Lens Hands On & Impressions - Spoiler...WOW!


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 4, 2012)

I just don't know if 35mm is the right length for me yet, I'm more than ready to abandon the Canon 50 1.4 for this, and price doesn't matter anymore, as everyone is saying, blowing the competition away~


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 4, 2012)

I think Sigma is having to up their game in order to have their bodies taken seriously.


Hopefully they'll be a major player in years to come. I wouldn't mind trying the SD1 with this lens to see how it compares with its Nikon and Canon counterparts.


----------



## Bentley2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

When do you think you will have your review? I will be getting either this or the Canon 35mm L very soon. I also have the 7D which the lens will be mounted on. Hopefully the second part of this review is soon. Thanks.


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bentley2012 said:


> When do you think you will have your review? I will be getting either this or the Canon 35mm L very soon. I also have the 7D which the lens will be mounted on. Hopefully the second part of this review is soon. Thanks.


Already began the full review and have been taking shots all over the place. This lens is great thus far. Hopefully I will have it up Friday or Saturday. I also have the Canon 35mm f/1.4L so i'm putting them both in some side by side tests. Stay tuned.


----------



## risc32 (Dec 7, 2012)

Cool, i'm looking forward to seeing what you have to say about the two. I was hrs away from ordering the canon 35L, when i read Roger at lensrentals words. Then within minutes i ordered the Sigma, and i've very pleased. What I can say to anyone out there with Sigma doubt due to whatever they've seen from them in the past. forget it, this is something else entirely.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been a big fan of the Canon 35/1.4L, but I'm actually very interested in the new Canon 35/2 IS due to its smaller size and weight. It is listed at $849 but I suspect the price will drop to under $700 like that of the 24/2.8 IS and 28/2.8 IS. 

However, I'm very impressed that this new Sigma 35/1.4 does look sharper at f/1.4 and f/2 than the Canon 35L:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=829&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=121&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
The Canon seems to be sharper in the corners (at f/1.4 and f/2), but the Sigma seems to be sharper at center and mid-frame.

I wonder how the Sigma does in bokeh and autofocus speed?


----------



## jeffabbyben (Dec 7, 2012)

I have had a chance to compare both canon and sigma 35 1.4 and my unscientific test (using my foCal chart) pretty much show what everyone else is saying. Sigma is slightly sharper in the center wide open. the edges appear evenly sharp to my eyes. Chromatic abberation slightly less than canon. I don't have a lens profile for the sigma in photoshop but the vignetting appears about the same or a little more than canon. Bokeh varies so much between shots I really can't judge. Both have the onion ring pattern that I now know is normal for an aspherical lens. I haven't decided which to keep as the canon I know will last forever if cared for well. I have never had an off brand lens so I feel I am taking a little more of a chance with sigma. That said the sigma lens feels good and solid. To a certain extent I like the lighter build of the canon for carrying around. The sigma required +10 AFMA and the Canon 0.


----------



## drjlo (Dec 7, 2012)

35L is smaller and lighter, which I appreciate very much for all-night shooting. My copy of 35L is already super sharp, and I really don't need it any sharper in the center; if so, it might even be too sharp for people shots. In fact, if I plan to shoot portraits, I may grab the 50L over 35L for a little softer rendition..


----------



## Danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

I really like the fact both Sigma and Tamron are upping their game. Means there will potentially be really good things to come where you can save a few $ and still have top quality glass. Or at least more options.

Where's the new version 120-300? Thats still the same model on their site. - Off topic I know. We'll find out soon enough I guess.


----------



## infared (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see the side-by-side with the Canon L 35mm. I have a Sigma 50mm f/1.4 that I am extremely happy with in performance and price point. (all my other lenses are L or Zeiss). Had read Roger's impression about the build and performance of this new 35mm and it seems that Sigma has upped the ante here!!!


----------



## Micko (Dec 7, 2012)

The following quote was copied from a newletter email just received from DxO...

"Among the new lenses supported by DxO Optics Pro v8.1 is the Sigma 35mm F1.4 DG HSM for Canon, the first very-wide-angle lens in Sigma's new Art line. DxOMark tests place this lens among the very best ever measured for Canon mounts, which will delight lovers of landscapes, portraits, and even macrophotography who are looking for the best resolution-to-price ratio. The complete results will be available soon on DxOMark."

Looking forward to seeing the full test results in due course.

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sigma 35mm f/1.4 full review is up! The comparison test with the Canon 35mm f/1.4 should be up tomorrow. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/learningcameras


----------



## Gino (Dec 8, 2012)

I just ordered this lens from Adorama today, but it is on back order....I can't wait to get it!


----------



## EvilTed (Dec 8, 2012)

Zlatko,

I have a 24mm F/1.4 II L but I recently bought a 28 F/2.8 IS lens because I thought it would be a good, light weight contender given it's great reviews.

FAIL - What an ordinary (or less than) disappointment that was.
I think my 40mm F/2.8 gives better IQ.
One of the worst lenses I've ever mounted on my 5D MK3...

ET


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 10, 2012)

The full review for the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 is now up:

http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/86-sigma-35mm-f14-review


----------



## tbisu (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone have an personal experience to report about this lens? We're in the market for a good 35mm and am wondering if this is a good choice over Canon's 35 1.4L. Lots of reports about how shart it is, but I'm more curious about the focus accuracy - anyone have information about the AF performance?


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 14, 2012)

tbisu said:


> Anyone have an personal experience to report about this lens? We're in the market for a good 35mm and am wondering if this is a good choice over Canon's 35 1.4L. Lots of reports about how shart it is, but I'm more curious about the focus accuracy - anyone have information about the AF performance?



I have a couple of in-shop shots I got with the lens, it's sharp and CA free even at F/1.4, plenty of contrast, not sure about the colors based on the indoor lighting, but expect typical Sigma colors. The focus was spot on accurate and silent, and remember there's the lens USB mount that Sigma is producing for the new lenses to fine tune the AF accuracy AND speed/response, so as good as it is, it could potentially be adjusted to go faster?


----------



## Craig Richardson (Dec 14, 2012)

Before buying this please wait for a reviewer who understands focus shift and field curvature to weigh in. Sigma has a horrible track record in regards to these areas.

For reference: http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/normal-range/sigma-50mm-f1.4-dg-hsm-for-canon


----------



## infared (Dec 14, 2012)

Craig Richardson said:


> Before buying this please wait for a reviewer who understands focus shift and field curvature to weigh in. Sigma has a horrible track record in regards to these areas.
> 
> For reference: http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/normal-range/sigma-50mm-f1.4-dg-hsm-for-canon



Roger at Lens Rental weighed in on the lens with a preliminary report that he himself said was NOT a formal lens review. With that in mind, he is VERY aware of the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 (check his assessment of that lens on his website, VERY candid to say the least). I am sure that when he was running this new 35mm thru its paces that he was paying sharp attention to any focusing issues. He is a very smart and aware guy about lenses. 
More info is better and I want to see more reviews about the lens as well... but Roger's take is a pretty good indicator, for me. He has a LOT of experience with glass.


----------



## NickPerkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Overall I've the lens to be plenty sharp for my needs, and when comparing it with the Canon version I thought the Sigma was on par (real world wise), vs. the Canon. I'm not one of the die hard shot with only canon glass and probably will never be with the build of the lens and sharpness of the lens.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 14, 2012)

This sigma destroys the 35L, until the 35L II is released. :


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 14, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Zlatko,
> 
> I have a 24mm F/1.4 II L but I recently bought a 28 F/2.8 IS lens because I thought it would be a good, light weight contender given it's great reviews.
> 
> ...


The 24/1.4 II is a phenomenal lens — one of Canon's best — but much bigger, heavier and costlier than the 28/2.8 IS, so you can't expect the 28 to be as good. I use both lenses for their strengths. I've found the 28/2.8 IS to be a good lightweight & compact alternative, and often a more useful focal length than the 24. The only fault I've found with the 28 is the rather strong vignetting wide open, but that's been a minor issue (easy to fix, or leave as is when it looks good). And the 28/2.8 IS and 24/2.8 IS are both more useful for video than the 24/1.4 II. I think the point of these lenses is that they have different strengths; otherwise there would be no reason to make them.

And, for what it's worth, LensRentals tested the Canon 28/2.8 IS wide open at f/2.8, http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/06/the-other-canon-primes-why-did-they-do-that, and got these results:

915 center
775 average

... which happen to be the exact same resolution results as the awesome new Sigma 35/1.4 stopped down to f/2:

915 center
775 average


----------



## skitron (Dec 14, 2012)

Craig Richardson said:


> Before buying this please wait for a reviewer who understands focus shift and field curvature to weigh in. Sigma has a horrible track record in regards to these areas.
> 
> For reference: http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/normal-range/sigma-50mm-f1.4-dg-hsm-for-canon



FWIW, I had one that behaved pretty much exactly how Roger wrote it up. I sent it to Sigma USA warranty a few weeks ago for "recalibration" and it was sent back with repair noted as "firmware update". Works great now at all distances after AFMA. Apparently they did a lookup table in the firmware to map focal distance and apeture and use that to fine tune focus confirmation...or maybe they were able to express it as a transfer function...who knows, but they got it right.

That said, not sure why you reference Roger's comments about the Sigma 50, they have nothing to do with field curvature or focus shift. Plus it isn't like Canon has a stellar reputation concerning those flaws. The 50L is well known for its focus shift and the 24-70L I well known for its field curvature. All lenses have some sort of flaw, even if its only size and price like the 200L f2.


----------



## infared (Dec 14, 2012)

skitron said:


> Craig Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Before buying this please wait for a reviewer who understands focus shift and field curvature to weigh in. Sigma has a horrible track record in regards to these areas.
> ...



Skitron....how old was your Sigma?

Also...The new Sigma 35mm looks like it is a real winner and tops the Canon L Glass. Bravo. 
Now...who designed the case for the lens? I think that the designer used to be a Kitchen Cozy Designer...
Definitely wasn't anyone with a photography background...how could Sigma make such a great lens with such a useless case??????????????????????


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 15, 2012)

infared said:


> Also...The new Sigma 35mm looks like it is a real winner and tops the Canon L Glass. Bravo.
> Now...who designed the case for the lens? I think that the designer used to be a Kitchen Cozy Designer...
> Definitely wasn't anyone with a photography background...how could Sigma make such a great lens with such a useless case??????????????????????



Correct. Pointed out the issues with the case in the comparison with the Sigma 35mm and Canon 35mm. The Canon is more practical too from the looks of the two:
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/87-sigma-35mm-f14-vs-canon-35mm-f14


----------



## Gino (Dec 16, 2012)

I received the new Sigma 35 f/1.4 last week, and I am really impressed with the lens!!!!


I can't believe how well built the lens is, and how beautiful it looks....I actually think it is better built and looks better than my Canon L lenses! 

I really like the Sigma pinch cap design, which is even better than the Nikon pinch caps!

I sure hope Sigma continues to produce more high quality lenses, like the new 35 f/1.4!


----------



## risc32 (Dec 17, 2012)

Am i the only guy who thinks the canon lens socks are useless? at least the sigma has some real protection and can attach to my belt, and that's my plan for it. i'll keep my samyang 14mm in it, while the sigma 35 is on my cam. then switch out as needed.


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 17, 2012)

risc32 said:


> Am i the only guy who thinks the canon lens socks are useless? at least the sigma has some real protection and can attach to my belt, and that's my plan for it. i'll keep my samyang 14mm in it, while the sigma 35 is on my cam. then switch out as needed.



Nope. I love the Sigma cases. If I'm going for a hike and don't want to bring a camera bag, they are perfect for protecting a lens in my backpack.


----------



## jhanken (Dec 17, 2012)

> Now...who designed the case for the lens? I think that the designer used to be a Kitchen Cozy Designer...
> Definitely wasn't anyone with a photography background...how could Sigma make such a great lens with such a useless case?



I wish she Sigma cases were available for every one of my lenses, wish I could buy them seperately. I can throw my 50mm f/1.4 in a bag with a bunch of tools, clamps, etc and it is totally protected, almost like a hard case. If I really want a Canon-esque lens sock (and when do you really?), I use a purple Crown Royal bag, works great! ;D


----------



## rjhigh (Dec 17, 2012)

tbisu said:


> Anyone have an personal experience to report about this lens? We're in the market for a good 35mm and am wondering if this is a good choice over Canon's 35 1.4L. Lots of reports about how shart it is, but I'm more curious about the focus accuracy - anyone have information about the AF performance?



Shart?


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 18, 2012)

tbisu said:


> Anyone have an personal experience to report about this lens? We're in the market for a good 35mm and am wondering if this is a good choice over Canon's 35 1.4L. Lots of reports about how shart it is, but I'm more curious about the focus accuracy - anyone have information about the AF performance?


Af performance is very good. Just as fast as the Canon. It uses Sigmas high speed motor too so everything has been very good. This review pointed out something interesting with the focusing though vs the Canon. The throw for the focus in the Sigma is shorter than the Canon so it creates an interesting illusion that was pointed out in depth in this video: 
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/87-sigma-35mm-f14-vs-canon-35mm-f14


----------

